# 1/48 F-35 Joint Strike Fighter?



## Slater (May 7, 2005)

Will we see one of these in the near future? I thought the losing X-32 prototype looked cool. No chance for a 1/48 version of that one, though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's here. made by Panda of China:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f35panda.html

It has all the same errors and inaccuracies as the Italeri kit, but it's all new tooling.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hobby Link Japan carries them:
http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljlist.cgi?Maker1=PND&Category=AirJe&Dis=2


----------

